# Projecto MeteoSintra



## JoãoPT (27 Jan 2010 às 21:09)

Boas comunidade!

Venho aqui divulgar o projecto a que me decidi dedicar, o nome do projecto/site é *MeteoSintra*, o site contém previsões, imagens de satélite, avisos, etc... para a zona de Sintra.

O link: http://meteosintra.webnode.com.pt/

Ainda existem algumas coisas a acrescentar e a mudar no site, espero que seja útil e do agrado de todos
Alguma sugestão para o site será muito bem vinda!


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

olá...

Acho que foi um bom começo, gostei dos símbolos pelo pormenor que graficamente lhe dá um toque de seriedade além de apelativo.

É bom notar que não é só direccionado para os mais entendidos neste campo, mas também para os não entendidos e que por apenas curiosidade consultam os dados pela forma descomplicada como estes se apresentam.

Desde já, parabéns...


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2010 às 15:33)

Bom site!!
Simples, de fácil acesso, e completo!
Previsão, imagem de satélite, avisos meteorológicos, vídeos da semana e muito mais!

Agora, só falta (com o tempo) uma estação que dê para colocar os dados na net, e tens um site muito bom!

Continua...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 15:57)

João Soares disse:


> Bom site!!
> Simples, de fácil acesso, e completo!
> Previsão, imagem de satélite, avisos meteorológicos, vídeos da semana e muito mais!
> 
> ...



Como disse algures, vou tentar arranjar algum cabo que dê para ligar a estação que tenho e o JPFT também, a Auriol, ao PC.

Ainda vou dar boas notícias(ou não)...


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

Venho aqui desenterrar um pouco este tópico e perguntar o que acham do _Meteosintra_?

Acham que o site está a andar bem? acham que está bom?

Já foram adicionadas muitas outras funções e foram feitas algumas modificações ao site

Opinem!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

Pedro disse:


> Como disse algures, vou tentar arranjar algum cabo que dê para ligar a estação que tenho e o JPFT também, a Auriol, ao PC.
> 
> Ainda vou dar boas notícias(ou não)...



Isso não adianta, por questões de software.

As estações não foram concebidas para esse efeito e não têm uma plataforma de interface que permita transmitir esses dados, de maneira que não adianta qualquer tipo de tentativa de conexão, simplesmente não há resposta por parte de nenhum compenente.

Uma ligação não depende apenas de componentes físicos. Para além desses componentes de ligação (de que ela não dispõe), ela também não está preparada de forma virtual, via software, para enviar informação e receber resposta de um PC através de qualquer ligação, para além de que depois o próprio software a ser utilizado no PC não iria reconhecer o hardware.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mar 2010 às 13:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isso não adianta, por questões de software.
> 
> As estações não foram concebidas para esse efeito e não têm uma plataforma de interface que permita transmitir esses dados, de maneira que não adianta qualquer tipo de tentativa de conexão, simplesmente não há resposta por parte de nenhum compenente.
> 
> Uma ligação não depende apenas de componentes físicos. Para além desses componentes de ligação (de que ela não dispõe), ela também não está preparada de forma virtual, via software, para enviar informação e receber resposta de um PC através de qualquer ligação, para além de que depois o próprio software a ser utilizado no PC não iria reconhecer o hardware.



Pois, tens toda a razão Daniel, em princípio irei ter uma Oregon WMR100 N, ai também irei avançar para um site (o novo MeteoSintra) construído com a interface Joomla, no servidor do MeteoPT, ou então num outro que já tenho, mas que ainda não usei...
Irei coloca-la depois online
Queria agradecer em especial ao lsalvador, sem ele não poderia ter a nova estação!


----------

